# Trimming & Cutting Toe Nails



## Lon (Jan 6, 2015)

Despite my flat stomach and no trouble bending over, cutting my toe nails is a major endeavor for me. I have Peripheral Neuropathy in both feet from past chemo treatments and have to take real care not to cut into the flesh on my toes since there is little or no feeling. This is just one of a number of things that I find to be a real chore as I age. Oh well, what the hell.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> Despite my flat stomach and no trouble bending over, cutting my toe nails is a major endeavor for me. I have Peripheral Neuropathy in both feet from past chemo treatments and have to take real care not to cut into the flesh on my toes since there is little or no feeling. This is just one of a number of things that I find to be a real chore as I age. Oh well, what the hell.



Why don't you go to for a pedicure?  There are lot's of men clients in the shop I go to.  Most of them are older and have diabetes and/or neuropathy.  You could go to a doc, but that's a lot of money for a toenail cut and cuticle trim.


----------



## Lon (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why don't you go to for a pedicure?  There are lot's of men clients in the shop I go to.  Most of them are older and have diabetes and/or neuropathy.  You could go to a doc, but that's a lot of money for a toenail cut and cuticle trim.



Great idea and thanks. There is a place just a block away from me.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

Took my 94 year old. MIL to a foot doctor, covered by Medicare..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 6, 2015)

A pedicure in a shop is not really a good idea,although it sounds good. If you read the signs on their walls,they actually say that they will not work on people with diabetes or neuropathy. Very good reason for this-it`s not unusual (not good,but not unusual nonetheless) for them to nick or cut you. So it`s basically the same as you doing it yourself. Best to go to a Podiatrist. Not sure if Medicare covers-I will ask my brother. He goes all the time. Will be talking to him today.


----------



## Josiah (Jan 6, 2015)

It's definitely a matter I take seriously. I alternate between a neighborhood lady and a VA podiatrist.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 6, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> Took my 94 year old. MIL to a foot doctor, covered by Medicare..



Yes, it is if you have an underlying disease.  Diabetes would be one.  I am covered because I had/still have CIDP [ the chronic form of Guillaine-Barre ].

I was told to be very careful about a pedicure in a shop as the equipment they use, and even the water bath, are not always particularly sterile.

Rocky


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> A pedicure in a shop is not really a good idea,although it sounds good. If you read the signs on their walls,they actually say that they will not work on people with diabetes or neuropathy. Very good reason for this-it`s not unusual (not good,but not unusual nonetheless) for them to nick or cut you. So it`s basically the same as you doing it yourself. Best to go to a Podiatrist. Not sure if Medicare covers-I will ask my brother. He goes all the time. Will be talking to him today.




Really?  My shop welcomes diabetics for nail care.. and they are licensed by the State.  People are in there all the time for a nail trim and a foot check.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Really?  My shop welcomes diabetics for nail care.. and they are licensed by the State.  People are in there all the time for a nail trim and a foot check.



Yikes! I have had a technician cut me before (never went back there,obviously) but it could be a state law kind of thing. I am a licensed Phlebotomist in California,I had to go to school and pass a state exam to become licensed. In other states,you can just have someone show you how to draw blood and there you go. I wonder if they had to have any kind of special training to do foot care on diabetics?

At any rate,I just talked to my brother and he gets his done by a Podiatrist,but it is through Kaiser,his HMO,and he pays $35.00,which is his copay for any visit. So not sure what it would cost for a visit with a private Podiatrist.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

I do my own toe nails, only had a pedicure once and didn't care for it.  There are many places who do not sterilize their tools or sanitize their water, etc.  People can get some serious infections from going to those nail places that are on every other corner in America.  If I had diabetes, I would definitely go to a quality facility that specialized in clean and careful nail cutting...or see a foot doctor.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

Even though I have the body of a Greek god with rippling muscles and satin-smooth skin, my Achilles Heel has always been my toenails. They tend to bear the consistency of forged steel, curve into my toe flesh on a consistent basis and have been known to take down hawks in flight when cut. 

I'd never let one of those Korean dames cut them, though ... they'd probably slice off my foot.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Yikes! I have had a technician cut me before (never went back there,obviously) but it could be a state law kind of thing. I am a licensed Phlebotomist in California,I had to go to school and pass a state exam to become licensed. In other states,you can just have someone show you how to draw blood and there you go. I wonder if they had to have any kind of special training to do foot care on diabetics?
> 
> At any rate,I just talked to my brother and he gets his done by a Podiatrist,but it is through Kaiser,his HMO,and he pays $35.00,which is his copay for any visit. So not sure what it would cost for a visit with a private Podiatrist.



As with anything... you have to use common sense..  If you do your homework there is no reason you cannot have a licensed nail technician care for your toenails.  



> Here are some recommendations for individuals who decide to go ahead and have a pedicure. This was taken from an article about pedicures in the "Diabetes Forecast" October 2008 issue.
> 
> *Use good judgment. Be picky about the salon.* Check out several salons and look into sanitation practices and how they clean their tools. At one local salon in our area, you buy your own tools and they are kept in a box with your name.
> *Inspect the foot tub.* Does it get cleaned between clients?
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 6, 2015)

OK,I looked it up and apparently it is not against the law. However,it does say that you should tell the technician if you are diabetic or have any other health issues that could be of a concern. So now I wonder what the tech would say if I told them I am diabetic when they have that sign hanging on their wall? Somehow I think they would still do the pedicure but if there was to be a problem,they would point to the sign and shrug their shoulders.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 6, 2015)

Lon, also see if there's a place that offers waterless pedicures in your area, I would think CA would be up on the latest techniques along with providing extra care for people with your condition.

Extreme care should be taken and questions asked of the salon before you even consider going to have your nails clipped at anyplace other than with a medical professional if you have a foot condition.  But overall it can be a safe pleasant experience if you follow precautions.  But for a diabetic especially if you have neuropathy, this isn't anything to mess around with a nick and some not so sanitary practices in a salon can lead to serious issues.  Like Mrs Robinson, I too have been nicked and to the point of seeing blood and sometimes they act like nothing has happened even in an upscale establishment.  Personally, I love getting a pedicure, but, I developed issues after a while that I never had before, so, presently I'm on the prowl for a place I feel more confident in their practices.  For one thing, best to bring your own equipment, if possible.  I so wish I could find a place closer to home that does the waterless pedi. 

A couple of interesting reads:

Taken from this article since the OP has neuropathy, that's what I'm most concerned about as to how a pedicure might affect him: 
http://www.wellheeleddiabetic.com/2012/07/06/diabetics-and-pedicures/

"The danger for a diabetic when it comes to getting a pedicure has to do with neuropathy, i.e.. damage to nerves in the body due to long-term high blood sugars.  A diabetic can potentially cut their foot during (or prior to) a pedicure and not realize it because of nerve damage.  That cut can then become become infected (due to non-sterile salon tools or dirty basin water) and eventually require surgery or even amputation.  According to my doctor (who checks my feet during each visit), though, because my A1C is currently a very healthy 5.9, I am at an extremely low risk for neuropathy and can, therefore, head to the salon regularly.  There are, of course, some things to consider first, though.  Number one, make sure to choose a good (read: clean) salon.  We have all happened upon those ultra-skeevy salons out there.  Yes, they may be a heck of a lot cheaper, but at what cost?  Use common sense and avoid them like the plague!  (This advice goes for non-diabetics, as well!)  Second, always tell your manicurist that you are a diabetic so he or she can use extra care when cutting and filing.  Three, take a look at your feet in between visits to make sure that you do not have any cuts, bruises or infections.   Other than that, sit back, relax and enjoy!"

http://www.diabetesforecast.org/2008/jul/the-truth-about-pedicures.html

http://www.usneuropathycenters.com/blog/proper-nail-care-diabetic-neuropathy


----------



## Falcon (Jan 6, 2015)

I've been going to a Vietnamese pedicure establishment for about 2 years.  They do things I never did when trying to "do" my own;

cuticle, grind down the thickness, massage my calfs etc  They always sprinkle antiseptic powder into the water.

 They only "nipped" me once; just a tiny dot, on which she administered antiseptic. It was all gone the next day. The (*wound !*
  I go about once a month.  Going to a podiatrist is much too costly.  My Vietnamese girls charge  $15-$18/visit. I always tip them
  $5 because they work so hard.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 6, 2015)

Everytime something comes up about toe nail cutting, I think of of an episode at work many years ago. As I was walking by the desk of a middle age lady, there she was........cutting her toe nails right in view of everyone. Needless to say, I never asked her out on a date.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Put in perspective folks.... they are NOT doing foot surgery.. they are cutting toenails...  Nothing special about it... They are just toenails... diabetic or not..no special training needed beyond knowing how to cut toenails..   They just have to be certain they do not somehow cut the foot.. so no callous removal..  They also have to make sure the equipment is sterilized.. but they should do that for everyone.. not just diabetics.. Co it me to think of it.. they shouldn't be cutting anyone's foot.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Everytime something comes up about toe nail cutting, I think of of an episode at work many years ago. As I was walking by the desk of a middle age lady, there she was........cutting her toe nails right in view of everyone. Needless to say, I never asked her out on a date.




Now if she had her foot up to her mouth and she was biting them.... you may have reconsidered?  lol!!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Now if she had her foot up to her mouth and she was biting them.... you may have reconsidered?  lol!!



Well with some......possibly. Not in this case.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 6, 2015)

Bullie76 said:


> Everytime something comes up about toe nail cutting, I think of of an episode at work many years ago. As I was walking by the desk of a middle age lady, there she was........cutting her toe nails right in view of everyone. Needless to say, I never asked her out on a date.



Reminds me of a friend who was sitting at the DMV for a couple of hours last year and posting from her phone about some of the characters there. The guy next to her pulled off his sandals and proceeded to clip his toenails-and stacking the clippings in a neat little pile on the chair next to him! Eeeewwwwww!!!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Put in perspective folks.... they are NOT doing foot surgery.. they are cutting toenails...  Nothing special about it... They are just toenails... diabetic or not..no special training needed beyond knowing how to cut toenails..   They just have to be certain they do not somehow cut the foot.. so no callous removal..  They also have to make sure the equipment is sterilized.. but they should do that for everyone.. not just diabetics.. Co it me to think of it.. they shouldn't be cutting anyone's foot.



I guess if they are cutting toenails only,it`s probably not much of a concern. But when I hear "pedicure",I think of the whole nine yards. The callous removal,the sharp instruments under the nails,the nippers cutting the cuticles etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I guess if they are cutting toenails only,it`s probably not much of a concern. But when I hear "pedicure",I think of the whole nine yards. The callous removal,the sharp instruments under the nails,the nippers cutting the cuticles etc.



I agree, it's more of a concern for sure when you have medical issues like diabetes.  I personally wouldn't want to have to walk into a place either, and demand that they prove their tools are sterilized, their water sanitary, etc.  If you are already suffering with a condition, better to go to a reputable service/doctor for a pedicure.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

Doctors don't give pedicures...  But whatever... I personally wouldn't worry at all about going to a reputable licensed shop... BUT.... everyone should do what they are comfortable with..  I suppose, having taught diabetic foot care in the past, I'm not as overwhelmed by the prospect..as I understand the necessary precautions.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Doctors don't give pedicures...  But whatever...



Looks like some of them do. http://www.footwellnessdoctor.com/services/medical-pedicures/


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks like some of them do. http://www.footwellnessdoctor.com/services/medical-pedicures/



No they don't... they are done by licensed nail technicians..   that would be the day an MD would do that... I can assure you..

http://www.smithmedicalpedicures.com/medical-pedicures.html




> Licensed nail technicians understand the anatomy and structure of the skin and nails and take care of your feet under the supervision of aboard certified podiatrist in foot and ankle surgery.





> Each of our nail technicians have completed an internship and training under a podiatrist.




So the very same type of nail tech sits with a podiatrist for a few hours and learns about diabetic feet.  AND  charges $72.00


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No they don't... they are done by licensed nail technicians..   that would be the day an MD would do that... I can assure you..



Are you saying that the highly "medical doctors" would not lower themselves or waste their time giving a mere medical pedicure?  Are you saying that this is a lie??



> *Treat your feet to a Medical Pedicure -- a "wellness" foot tune-up that goes beyond a traditional pedicure.
> 
> *It is one of the quickest and easiest ways to get your feet looking and feeling fresh and fabulous.
> Many people of both genders need more help with their feet than a typical nail salon can provide.
> ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Are you saying that the highly "medical doctors" would not lower themselves or waste their time giving a mere medical pedicure?  Are you saying that this is a lie??




Do you get to pick your nail polish??  lol!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't think Lon who suffers from Peripheral Neuropathy resulting from chemotherapy treatments is worried about picking out any nail polish...nor would concerned seniors who have diabetes.


----------



## Sid (Jan 6, 2015)

I am pretty sure a pediatrician will not do a pedicure.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 7, 2015)

You should only use a fully trained podiatrist if you have peripheral neuropathy, you do need to be very careful and not worth risking gangrene infection and possible loss of limb.  It maybe the worst scenario but it could be a real one and you have to ask yourself if it's worth the risk !!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I don't think Lon who suffers from Peripheral Neuropathy resulting from chemotherapy treatments is worried about picking out any nail polish...nor would concerned seniors who have diabetes.



No of course not SB.... Lon would probably opt for a nice smooth buff... or perhaps a subtle clear coat...   I was speaking for the ladies..  I wonder if Dr. Young can do those cute little designs..   You know.. the flowers or the swirls that look so cute with sandals?  lol!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

Sid said:


> I am pretty sure a pediatrician will not do a pedicure.



No and the vast majority of Podiatrists won't either..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> OK,I looked it up and apparently it is not against the law. However,it does say that you should tell the technician if you are diabetic or have any other health issues that could be of a concern. So now I wonder what the tech would say if I told them I am diabetic when they have that sign hanging on their wall? Somehow I think they would still do the pedicure but if there was to be a problem,they would point to the sign and shrug their shoulders.



I don't "play with that stuff either Mrs. R, I know too many that have diabetis and neuropathy.  I went to a podiatrist when I had two, ingrown nails.  He was excellent and I have NEVER had issues since.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I don't "play with that stuff either Mrs. R, I know too many that have diabetis and neuropathy.  I went to a podiatrist when I had two, ingrown nails.  He was excellent and I have NEVER had issues since.



I would go to a podiatrist for ingrown toe nails also...  and I don't have diabetes of neuropathy... that's surgery....   that and nail cutting are apples and oranges.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> No and the vast majority of Podiatrists won't either..



No, and nail techs don't have any business doing what a podiatrist whos studied 4 years.  This thread OP is about having toenails trimmed when you have specific medical issues.  How long does it take to be a nail technician?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> No, and nail techs don't have any business doing what a podiatrist whos studied 4 years.  This thread OP is about having toenails trimmed when you have specific medical issues.  How long does it take to be a nail technician?



Nail techs are trained and licensed by the State to perform nail care..  It is not rocket science or brain surgery.  So long as they don't CUT the skin.. and use sterile instruments... they are well equipped to cut nails..  You are making way to much of it..  even for a diabetic..  BUt I understand why some lay people would feel more comfortable at a doctor.  To each his own.  so long as you understand it's not necessary...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I would go to a podiatrist for ingrown toe nails also...  and I don't have diabetes of neuropathy... that's surgery....   that and nail cutting are apples and oranges.



That's right, and that's what people were pointing out about going to a nail tech with feet that need professional care.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> That's right, and that's what people were pointing out about going to a nail tech with feet that need professional care.




I guess that's where you are misunderstanding... Being diabetic or having neuropathy does NOT necessarily require nail cutting by a doctor.  A professional nail tech can do it just as well..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Why don't you go to for a pedicure?  There are lot's of men clients in the shop I go to.  Most of them are older and have diabetes and/or neuropathy.  You could go to a doc, but that's a lot of money for a toenail cut and cuticle trim.



Here it's suggested to go to a nail tech with Lons conditions in his feet.



QuickSilver said:


> Doctors don't give pedicures...  But whatever... I personally wouldn't worry at all about going to a reputable licensed shop... BUT.... everyone should do what they are comfortable with..  I suppose, having taught diabetic foot care in the past, I'm not as overwhelmed by the prospect..as I understand the necessary precautions.



Here you wouldn't worry about going to a nail tech with a foot disorder, say, like Lons



QuickSilver said:


> I would go to a podiatrist for ingrown toe nails also...  and I don't have diabetes of neuropathy... that's surgery....   that and nail cutting are apples and oranges.



Here you would not go to a nail tech if you have ingrown nails, and you indicate you don't have diabetes or neurpathy, and the latters are surgery.  Maybe you could decide which is your final answer.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I guess that's where you are misunderstanding... Being diabetic or having neuropathy does NOT necessarily require nail cutting by a doctor.  A professional nail tech can do it just as well..



I strongly disagree, just the training a podiatrist has convinces me, compared to a nail tech.  I have nothing again nail techs, they have their place, but it isn't in dealing with medical issues.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Here it's suggested to go to a nail tech with Lons conditions in his feet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not sure what your confusion is..   Nail techs to not operate on ingrown toenails anyway.. so NO... I would not go to one for that surgery.. duh..........  No I am not diabetic BUT if I WERE... I would have no problem going to a reputable nail tech for NAIL CUTTING......  only......  OK?   Do you understand me now?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I strongly disagree, just the training a podiatrist has convinces me, compared to a nail tech.  I have nothing again nail techs, they have their place, but it isn't in dealing with medical issues.



 Well, we are all entitled to an opinion... whatever it is..  Nail cutting is not considered a medical procedure.. it's a grooming procedure.. and it's not illegal for a tech to cut a diabetics toenails with proper caution... for which they are trained... but whatever..


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 7, 2015)

Here it takes about 4 years to gain a podiatrists degree qualification, I don't know what the equivalent in any other country would be but I would think of a nail technician as someone who does manicures but not medically trained.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> Here it takes about 4 years to gain a podiatrists degree qualification, I don't know what the equivalent in any other country would be but I would think of a nail technician as someone who does manicures but not medically trained.



No the are not medically trained... but they ARE trained to cut toenails... and they are trained to take precautions with diabetics...  They are NOT MD's you are correct.. but they don't have to be for what they do.  They are also licensed.. to cut toenails..  NOT do surgery..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

You let us know, quite often, that you have training as a nurse, and I just think you should be very clear on advice, or suggestions you give to people.  Nail technicians have 300 hours of training, thereabouts.  Yes, some know there are precautions, but I feel lon's situation is serious enough that he needs to get all sides of it before deciding.

Do you understand me now?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You let us know, quite often, that you have training as a nurse, and I just think you should be very clear on advice, or suggestions you give to people.  Nail technicians have 300 hours of training, thereabouts.  Yes, some know there are precautions, but I feel lon's situation is serious enough that he needs to get all sides of it before deciding.
> 
> Do you understand me now?




I give.....   Lon can do as he likes.  AND I am not giving medical advise... just suggestions...   You act like you think Docs have some sort of special nail cutting skill that a trained nail tech does not have..  News flash..... they cut toes too...  Do you think they have some sort of magic to prevent it from becoming infected?? lol!!

Having reviewed thousands of charts with postoperative infections.... after docs do their handiwork.... I wouldn't be so sure about their MAGIC if I were you..


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 7, 2015)

Our podiatrists can perform toe nail removals and treat other foot problems as well being able to identify possible future problems, there are also people who help out folks by just cutting nails but are not trained to deal with medical conditions.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Phoenix14 said:


> Here it takes about 4 years to gain a podiatrists degree qualification, I don't know what the equivalent in any other country would be but I would think of a nail technician as someone who does manicures but not medically trained.



Yes, I think it is first a Bachelors Degree, then 4 years to become a podiatrist.  Nail Technicians don't get medical training, unless it's how to give first aid. I think they do receive that.  I was given First Aid training for 8 hours.  I haven't had to use it so it's gone poof!!  But if they only are taught basically, to be careful, that's enough for me to want to go to a podiatrist, if I have severe foot issues.  I don't know how bad the neuropothy can get, and I know little about diabetes other than I know folks have had to have amputations with it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I give.....   Lon can do as he likes.  AND I am not giving medical advise... just suggestions...   You act like you think Docs have some sort of special nail cutting skill that a trained nail tech does not have..  News flash..... they cut toes too...  Do you think they have some sort of magic to prevent it from becoming infected?? lol!!
> 
> Having reviewed thousands of charts with postoperative infections.... after docs do their handiwork.... I wouldn't be so sure about their MAGIC if I were you..



LOL, well, so much for your support of your profession.  Wasn't that long ago we were listening to you degrade alternative medicine, I guess it just depends on what day it is.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, well, so much for your support of your profession.  Wasn't that long ago we were listening to you degrade alternative medicine, I guess it just depends on what day it is.



I don't believe I ever said docs were infallible..... only that most alternative medicine is foolhardy..AND dangerous..   Keep trying hun... lol!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm not your hun so please don't call me that.  And no, you never admitted they are infallible.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> I'm not your hun so please don't call me that.  And no, you never admitted they are infallible.



All right dear... we will just have to agree to disagree on this one..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 7, 2015)

I have actually had several nail techs remove ingrown toenails. I shouldn`t have let them but I did. And the scariest part is that one of them had to quit working because he has AIDS. So I will never let one do that again. I trusted him,he did the best pedicures ever,and then it turns out he has AIDS. Not sure if he`s alive still or not-he had to move in with his parents and lives across the street from the high school baseball field so I would see him a lot during baseball season. Didn`t see him last year though and his car wasn`t parked in the driveway anymore....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> All right dear... we will just have to agree to disagree on this one..



My name is Denise, or since I picked abi-normal as an aka you can call me that.  I won't put up with condescending names from you QS.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I have actually had several nail techs remove ingrown toenails. I shouldn`t have let them but I did. And the scariest part is that one of them had to quit working because he has AIDS. So I will never let one do that again. I trusted him,he did the best pedicures ever,and then it turns out he has AIDS. Not sure if he`s alive still or not-he had to move in with his parents and lives across the street from the high school baseball field so I would see him a lot during baseball season. Didn`t see him last year though and his car wasn`t parked in the driveway anymore....



I hear you Mrs. R, we sometime have to learn the hard way.  Before I had been to a podiatrist, I would have thought a pedcurist (what they are called I think) I would have assumed they could do that.  I didn't realize it is a "surgical" process (just a local, day surgery but still).  I don't doubt there are some that may know how, pedicurists, but as I said, I like that person that has first accomplished a BD, and then 4 more years.  Plus, I don't see the kind of quality in the salons, not like in older days.  They are a dime a dozen, some of them, and very inexpensive.  That's always tempting to people that are less fortunate.

I've seen some toes, and one thing I notice is how thick a nail can get, I think it really depends on the feet/toes.  I'll stick with a podiatrist, and for now, I can trim my own

I'm sorry Mrs. R, I meant to say "removing ingrown toenails" is "surgical", or can be I should say. I know guys that have cut out their own, eeeeeeeeeeweeeeeeeee!!


----------



## AprilT (Jan 7, 2015)

Well I just have to add, that because some of these techs receive licenses doesn't always mean much of anything, I've been to a few of these training facilities and let me tell you, at least here in Fl, the requirements are quite lax unless complaints are launch against these organizations and or facilities, a quick spritz and wipe for equipment isn't sanitizing, it takes at least a good twenty minutes between uses to properly sanitize the equipment if they are following proper procedures of which very rarely what you see too many facilities do.  My experiences with the NY schools were pretty good, but here in Fl is where I picked up some nasty nail problems.  Never ever will I ever visit one of teaching academies for service again where they are supposed to be required to follow the utmost of cleanliness and safety, neither of which were high priority at these schools.  

I too have worked in healthcare and I've seen the results of what a small nip can turn into and as I've said, not all techs are as upstanding and will make note if they make a nip, most ethical ones will, (good luck,) but some are too embarrassed to say anything so keep mum if you do as well and for the person without feeling in there appendages, well that may not, but, could lead to a serious problem.

And if you do have a medical issue, you certainly had better inquire of the facilities practices, only makes sense and serves one right if they don't because they think it's being intrusive when you are dealing with your health.

Lon, is the only opinion that really matters here, so I hope his opinion is one in which he will ignore anything that doesn't treat his condition with utmost seriousness and refer back to his docs for advice on how to proceed.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 7, 2015)

fyi











[video]http://abcnews.go.com/2020/video/nail-salon-health-hazards-revealed-22828794[/video]


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 7, 2015)

I should also mention that I have gotten sooo many ingrown toenails from getting pedicures. Obviously they were doing something wrong. I have finally had to tell them "Do NOT cut down into the corner of my nail please". They shouldn`t anyway,but like AprilT says,having a license doesn`t always mean much.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

My niece is a "technician" I think she is called, but anyway, her job is the clean the operating room afterwards.  You can bet she has a lot of responsibility.  I can't see any salons going to that sort of length, although maybe there are some.  I guess we are just taking our chances, hoping for reliable folks, maybe someone we know, or someone recommends.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

I would never let a tech remove an ingrown toenail... NOR do I let them shave my calluses..  They cut my nails... shape them.. maybe trim the cuticles, give me a nice foot massage,  and put on a nice fresh coat of pretty polish..   That's it..  anything else IMO is surgery and they shouldn't be practicing medicine without a license.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> My niece is a "technician" I think she is called, but anyway, her job is the clean the operating room afterwards.  You can bet she has a lot of responsibility.  I can't see any salons going to that sort of length, although maybe there are some.  I guess we are just taking our chances, hoping for reliable folks, maybe someone we know, or someone recommends.



They don't HAVE to go to THAT extreme... they are NOT doing surgery Denise...


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jan 7, 2015)

They are no longer allowed to "shave callouses",if you`re talking about the razor thingies they used to use. At least here in California they aren`t. That was what the nail tech that cut my foot cut it with.


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 7, 2015)

I may be a little "OCD" about the potential for coming in contact with bloodborne pathogens, perhaps because despite proper training and closely following universal precautions I did in fact contract HCV while working in a detentions/corrections environment.   I am virus free now, but the TX was grueling, but how I view even going to the barber shop has forever been changed.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> They don't HAVE to go to THAT extreme... they are NOT doing surgery Denise...



Isn't that what the whole point is here, the fact that severe foot problems call for a podiatrist, because they do have to go to that extreme?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> They are no longer allowed to "shave callouses",if you`re talking about the razor thingies they used to use. At least here in California they aren`t. That was what the nail tech that cut my foot cut it with.



Yes... I know that..  Not in Illinois either.. they use a little cheesegrater looking thing..  and a pumice stone..  Much safer.. but not as effective I might add.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Isn't that what the whole point is here, the fact that severe foot problems call for a podiatrist, because they do have to go to that extreme?



Do you actually understand what goes into cleaning a REAL operating room?  Doctor's offices are FAR from operating room clean..   They aren't any cleaner than a good nail salon.  In fact some Doctor's offices are pretty scuzzy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Do you actually understand what goes into cleaning a REAL operating room?  Doctor's offices are FAR from operating room extreme..   They aren't any cleaner than a good nail salon.



Haven't you ever heard the saying "if you find yourself in a hole, quit digging".  You are going way off track of what I am saying, but as you were so kind to encourage me, I will return the favor, keep trying.


----------



## Lon (Jan 7, 2015)

I appreciate all the in put and concern folks. but really, it's no big deal nor is my PN. I just have to be carelful about cutting my toes or stepping on glass, ciggi butts etc. I have a toe nail fungus which is the real problem and it's made  some pretty narly ugly looking toenails as well as making them hard to cut. I have tried all the over the counter products with out success and may look further into the Laser Treatment. In the mean time here is what I have done. I booked for this Friday with a Nail Salon for a pedicure almost next door to where I live. A number of my peers suggested the place and gave it high marks for sanitation care and results. Though they can't cure the fungus they can at least make my ugly toe nails cosmetically acceptable


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok Lon, I enjoyed the thread, learned a lot.  You've got some references goin on for the salon so I'm sure you'll be fine denise


----------



## Falcon (Jan 7, 2015)

I read once that cheap OTC  hydrogen peroxide MIGHT help cure nail fungus.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I read once that cheap OTC  hydrogen peroxide MIGHT help cure nail fungus.



There's also some medication that can help systemicaly I believe... I forget the name.. An MD might prescribe it.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Haven't you ever heard the saying "if you find yourself in a hole, quit digging".  You are going way off track of what I am saying, but as you were so kind to encourage me, I will return the favor, keep trying.



A dog shaking an old rag comes to mind.. lol!!  But that's ok Denise... feel free to post the last word... I didn't think it was a contest but apparently it's important to you..   Go ahead... get your last lick in..  I won't comment..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

Lon said:


> I appreciate all the in put and concern folks. but really, it's no big deal nor is my PN. I just have to be carelful about cutting my toes or stepping on glass, ciggi butts etc. I have a toe nail fungus which is the real problem and it's made  some pretty narly ugly looking toenails as well as making them hard to cut. I have tried all the over the counter products with out success and may look further into the Laser Treatment. In the mean time here is what I have done. I booked for this Friday with a Nail Salon for a pedicure almost next door to where I live. A number of my peers suggested the place and gave it high marks for sanitation care and results. Though they can't cure the fungus they can at least make my ugly toe nails cosmetically acceptable



Actually.. PN alone does not prevent wound healing..  Diabetes and Diabetic arthrosclerosis will..  Enjoy your Pedi... so tell me.. are you going for a nice shiny buffing or perhaps a little clear coat?..  Just tell them to be careful as you have PN and cannot feel cuts very well..  I'm sure they will do a fine job.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> A dog shaking an old rag comes to mind.. lol!!  But that's ok Denise... feel free to post the last word... I didn't think it was a contest but apparently it's important to you..   Go ahead... get your last lick in..  I won't comment..



Really, sometimes you say you're done but then you come back, but ok, here it is "the last word".

Wait for it, wait for it


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> There's also some medication that can help systemicaly I believe... I forget the name.. An MD might prescribe it.



As with many of prescription pharmaceuticals the doctor's are anxious to prescribe these days, be aware of all possible side effects and drug interactions.  The prescription's effects are often worse than the condition is supposed to treat.

  Lamisil for fungus toe nail infection comes to mind, with the liver and kidney side effects.  A young gal where I worked was put on it, and had to be taken off when her doc saw the liver tests.

  I've had an issue with nail fungus many years ago, and the over-the-counter topical product worked for me, but if not, I'd try any of the natural alternatives first, like Tea Tree Oil, etc.



> *Side effects*
> 
> *Tell your doctor or pharmacist as soon as possible if you do not feel well while you are taking Lamisil tablets, even if you do not think it is connected with the medicine.*
> All medicines can have side effects. Sometimes they are serious, but most of the time they are not. You may need medical treatment if you get some of the side effects.
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 7, 2015)

Oh geez, you're so right about the doctors giving us meds, and tests, and wow, you can have about anything you want.  It's been so worth it to me to try alternatives first.

I really liked this little blurb I found just now, http://everydayroots.com/how-to-get-rid-of-toenail-fungus

It has one of my faves in there, well two, grapeseed oil, and Apple Cider Vinegar.  I think if I had the fungus amongus, I would try and wear open toed shoes if weather permitted, and if not, at least around the house so my toes could get as much air, and no sweating in socks/shoes  That's also why so many ladies get that nail-fungus under false nails, dark and damp.  My friend Edie darn near lost a finger in 2009.  I wondered because she was NEVER without those nails for at least 2 years I was around her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

You're right Denise, it's wise to try an alternative treatment before subjecting yourself to the serious side effects of all those readily prescribed drugs.  The coconut oil in the article was interesting, I use it often, take it internally daily.  It's anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-bacterial, etc. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Coconut

It's true about not letting the nails dry also, like even using polish all the time is actually harmful for the nails, it doesn't let them breathe.  They say for those who are really fighting fungus, to use a blow hair dryer on the nails after a shower, to insure the moisture is gone.


----------



## jujube (Jan 7, 2015)

I tried all the over-the-counter and "folk" (I was astounded at the number of things people soak their toes in...including urine) remedies for the spot of fungus under my big toenail. Nothing worked, so I had the nail removed early last spring by the podiatrist.  I'm sorry I watched, is all I can say.  It took about six months for the nail to grow back but, knock on wood, it looks like the fungus is gone, gone, gone.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> You're right Denise, it's wise to try an alternative treatment before subjecting yourself to the serious side effects of all those readily prescribed drugs.  The coconut oil in the article was interesting, I use it often, take it internally daily.  It's anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-bacterial, etc. http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Coconut
> 
> It's true about not letting the nails dry also, like even using polish all the time is actually harmful for the nails, it doesn't let them breathe.  They say for those who are really fighting fungus, to use a blow hair dryer on the nails after a shower, to insure the moisture is gone.



'scuse me.... Did I say I recommended it???  Only that it exists.. and for the record.. I wouldn't take it.. I wouldn't soak my feet in urine or other weird things either...  However, it's  not an issue for me... My feet are perfect..:tongue:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> 'scuse me.... Did I say I recommended it???  Only that it exists.. and for the record.. I wouldn't take it.. I wouldn't soak my feet in urine or other weird things either...  However, it's  not an issue for me... My feet are perfect..:tongue:



Firstly, I never said you "recommended" anything, but why even mention something to someone for a condition, that _you _wouldn't even take?  That makes no sense to me.   I don't care what you would or wouldn't do, honestly. Whatever floats your boat, to each his own. 

I personally am just trying to give _my _advice to the original poster of this thread, because I actually _do _care about people other than myself.  I don't care if you agree with anything I say or not, I'm not set on changing anyone's opinions here. I'm sure your mature response to all the replies here is much appreciated by all.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Jan 7, 2015)

I have had problem with toenail fungus since Nursing School.  I had to wear big thick shoes that allowed no air flow.  I have been using Military Strength Toenail Fungus Remover from The Vermont Country Store online.  It seems to help some.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 8, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Firstly, I never said you "recommended" anything, but why even mention something to someone for a condition, that _you _wouldn't even take?  That makes no sense to me.   I don't care what you would or wouldn't do, honestly. Whatever floats your boat, to each his own.
> 
> I personally am just trying to give _my _advice to the original poster of this thread, because I actually _do _care about people other than myself.  I don't care if you agree with anything I say or not, I'm not set on changing anyone's opinions here. I'm sure your mature response to all the replies here is much appreciated by all.



Just lightening things up....  I guess I don't take things like this as seriously as you apparently do... especially since this thread had fallen into into the :beatdeadhorse: catagory, it's gotten tedious.. 83 postes on Toenails??     Anyway.... I'll defer...  carry on... and by the way... it's called a JOKE....

And YES... it's feasible to point out that there are other medications in existence for the treatment of onychomycosis.. (nail fungus).  I would hope that people are "Mature" enough to make their own decisions on what to take, based on their own research and the advise of their MD, not what I would or would not do.   I certainly don't think people should be following the advise of anyone on a message board, but should be made aware of all the alternatives.  Thank you very much.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey QS, don't quit your day job, you aren't funny at all.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Hey QS, don't quit your day job, you aren't funny at all.



Aren't you just a little sweetie pie...


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks QS, see, I knew you could be nice, and you knew I was only joking:smug1:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Thanks QS, see, I knew you could be nice, and you knew I was only joking:smug1:



Oh ABSOLUTELY!!   I could never think anything else...     :bigwink:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

LOL, ok now don't forget you give me the "last word", and here it is again "LOL"!

Unless that was just a one-time thing


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 8, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, ok now don't forget you give me the "last word", and here it is again "LOL"!
> 
> Unless that was just a one-time thing




You've got it.....


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

ok:triumphant:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 8, 2015)

Georgia Lady said:


> I have had problem with toenail fungus since Nursing School.  I had to wear big thick shoes that allowed no air flow.  I have been using Military Strength Toenail Fungus Remover from The Vermont Country Store online.  It seems to help some.



Yes, being on your feet all day in that type of shoe.  Seems like the nurses wear mostly tennies now, if so, a real improvement since tennies have the vents.  I don't know what is in your anti fungus, but if it's not clearing it up, take a gander at that link I put up earlier for home remedies, Denise


----------

